# Basic well test



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Here I am testing an old abandoned well for depth and possible viability its not a full test but should give some idea if it worth further testing.


----------



## 419608 (4 mo ago)

Ahh fun..I and hubby are in the midst of fixing a well pump. No water for 9 days. Lots of work. 2,000 to haul the sucker up but have been blessed with someone who has been helping so we didn't have to spend that. So we just have the pump and supplies money in it so far. Around 600 for pump and supplies..


----------

